# Darker skin and scleras



## lafemmenoir (Feb 25, 2009)

Help!
I'm playing with my stash and getting really wicked now that I have bought every camera and photog book to post some pics and spice up my blog, but I hate my photos cos my eyes look dead.  I love having brown eyes but my sclera (whites of the eyes) make me look jaundice and I don't even know how to photoshop.  Please offer suggestions so I don't look like a hot high mess and embarrass meself.


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 25, 2009)

do your scleras look like that naturally or just in pics because if thats how they look in real life i suggest you get visine eye drops had that problem a few yrs ago but now mine are pearly white. But if its just pics then i dont know


----------



## lafemmenoir (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_do your scleras look like that naturally or just in pics because if thats how they look in real life i suggest you get visine eye drops had that problem a few yrs ago but now mine are pearly white. But if its just pics then i dont know_

 
It's off white all the time.  Like I'm jaundice?  But nothing is wrong with my health.  Maybe it's genetic but I've been observing other dark skinned women, and their scleras are not white as well.  I'll try the Visine for pearliness too!  Thanks!


----------



## Prototype83 (Feb 26, 2009)

There's a few things you can do....
-try either a detox or oil pulling, they both help make the eyes whiter.  I would do my research before attempting though.  
-taking milk thistle, you can find it at a health store.
- make sure you're getting enough water in your diet.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 26, 2009)

Looking at mine...I don't think they appear white either...but never looked at others to see the difference..I will have to pay attention


----------



## lafemmenoir (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_There's a few things you can do....
-try either a detox or oil pulling, they both help make the eyes whiter.  I would do my research before attempting though.  
-taking milk thistle, you can find it at a health store.
- make sure you're getting enough water in your diet._

 
Thanks love, will research it, it's amazing how critical I have gotten on my appearance since aquiring a camera to post in the FOTDs, thank you so much!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_There's a few things you can do....
-try either a detox or oil pulling, they both help make the eyes whiter. I would do my research before attempting though. 
-taking milk thistle, you can find it at a health store.
- make sure you're getting enough water in your diet._

 
My mom swears by oil pulling... My scleras aren't white either. Maybe I should try it.


----------

